# Sticky  Tankbuster Care:



## acestro

It is time to put forth information on how to care for large cichlids.
Of course we're covering a wide spectrum of fish here
(Boulengerochromis, Cichla, Dovii, etc.) so it will be a little tricky.

Tank/pond set-ups, filtration, decoration, tankmates, food all need to be covered.

Start away on your favorite large cichlid and how you take care of them
(or which large cichlid you want info on how to take care of)

Note that I'll likely edit a final product for a profile/pinned topic. Go at it!


----------



## acestro

With some of the larger species I've kept (Boulengerochromis, Regani, red devils, heterospilum (Vieja), Mayan cichlids), these are some observations;

Raising young fish for most of these is like raising any aquarium fish, except the appetite and/or aggression become issues faster than the outgrowing of the tank.
The other issue is how they eat. It isn't pretty and it isn't clean, lots of excess food scatters when they chew things up; affecting filtration

My best, and most interesting results, came from using pools. Either like what Peacock has, baby pools (be aware of jumpers), or rubbermaid 'tanks' of 300 gallons.

These setups allow you to mix fish that would never survive each other in the aquarium. Actualy territory sizes can be observed and filtration can be a _little_ more lax at first because of the volume. Eventually you really want a good sump type filtration and be prepared for rather large water changes (depending on your densities).

Other cichlid tricks for the badasses include keeping pairs in tanks, just not where the male can kill the female. Lots of designs for eggcrate dividers (or other types) are out there and they allow the smaller females to go where they please while the male can only stay on one side.

I tend to feed dry foods (and still get plenty of color), but occasionally throw in earthworms or shiners. Note that only true piscivores can catch fish in a large set-up. I have a 12 foot pool with healthy happy shiners that red devils, mayan cichlids, viejas, texans, etc. can't even touch! Heck, they're not even worth the trouble for me to catch them!

Outside of this, it's up to you guys to provide info. Note that to see your fish tanks work and you can build your own or cough out some cold hard cash!


----------



## acestro

I know many of you keep large cichlids, here is the opportunity to share knowledge and experience.


----------



## crazyklown89

Awesome freaking post, acestro! Now where are all the dovii and umbii keepers?!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

are flower horns considered larger cichlids if so i wold like all the info on them

tank size
tank mates if any
water conditions

the ususal sh*t i guess

i might be gettin one soon and want to do all my homework on them first


----------



## crazyklown89

mr.freez said:


> are flower horns considered larger cichlids if so i wold like all the info on them
> 
> tank size
> tank mates if any
> water conditions
> 
> the ususal sh*t i guess
> 
> i might be gettin one soon and want to do all my homework on them first


Nah theyre regular size CA cichlids...
75g if you have a male, 50g if you have a female.
Pim catfish and bichirs and blood parrots are the only ones. Also you could try a mate for the fish as well...
Flowerhorns are very hardy fish. Keep the pH between 7.0-7.8...

Ok mr freez join up at www.flowerhornusa.com

There gradually you will learn everything there is about flowerhorns...

http://www.flowerhornxport.com/standard.htm

That is a link to tell you what too look for in a quality flowerhorn. The picture is of a ZZ type...


----------



## acestro

crazyklown89 said:


> Awesome freaking post, acestro! Now where are all the dovii and umbii keepers?!


 Thanks CKlown, I'm waiting for other keepers experiences too...


----------



## lemmywinks

ok ill give this a shot since nobody is replying









Parachromis Dovii

common names are dovii and dows cichlid

Location: Central American-Atlantic Slope, Rio Aguan, Honduras to Rio Moin, Costa Rica

feeding: feed them krill, beefheart, pellets, and peices of fish

minimum tank size for a male dovii is a 72x30x30. female could stay in a 180(72x24x24)

these guys are very agressive and do not do well w/ tank mates. these guys need strong filteration and lots of swimming room.


----------



## v4p0r

I personally dont think Dovii are really a tank fish. In my 1 experience with dovii It would ram headlong into the side of the tank (acrylic thank god) after my cat and after flies that would land on the side of the tank. Which would knock the poor fish silly. This fish was not full grown even (Only about 19") I eventually Gave this fish to an indoor pondkeeper nearby. I visited there recently and this fish has grown to 22+". So in my opinion with their agressiveness If you do attempt to keep them in a tank Keep 3 sides of your tank covered and make sure it is a Very low traffic area to keep them from ramming the tank and destroying the tank/themselves.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX

cichlid ponds?...anyone have em?...and how do you go about servicing it during the winter? thanks for any replies.


----------



## acestro

Most will not make a winter. This also applies to pools indoors (yes, indoors! ), because if your pool is in contact with the floor and if the floor is a concrete slab, your heat will shoot out of that pond and back to Mother Earth. Propping up the pool to have air or something else as an insulator works but you are holding up a lot of weight.


----------



## v4p0r

Actually the Guy who a gave the dovii to uses that polystrene insulation on all sides and the bottom of his indoor pond. He also uses heavy duty stock tank heaters. the setup seems to be working since he has had it up and running with no major problems for 5+ years.


----------



## HyBrid

This topic is very interesting but only 1 or 2 tank buster care profiles have been submitted... lol :rasp:


----------



## zrreber

nice post!


----------



## acestro

HyBrid said:


> This topic is very interesting but only 1 or 2 tank buster care profiles have been submitted... lol :rasp:
> [snapback]940167[/snapback]​


Are you part of the problem or part of the solution? Anyone can contribute, or you can see what profiles Freez has put together in the other forums.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper

You need huge tanks, indoor insulated ponds and I change water 5-10% daily. Adding plants is the same as adding food. I think they should eat plants and as many live foods as you can give them to be healthy. With the water this clean (daily changes) I have had no problems with parasites. The water you suck out is great for the garden. Feed fish, insects, snails, crayfish (crawdads), leeches, all types of dry food, zuccini, fruit, spinach, frogs and toads, lizards, and pinky mice. Protect all heaters with a ton of suction cups or heat room, that's the first thing in the tank they will hate. Make sure the top is strong and weighted down. I like plastic trees and stumps for decor. Use opaque tape for the bottom of the tank, as they dig and light shining through the bottom is very unnatural to them. If they start to scratch themselves on the gravel or ornaments, I add aquarium salt: 1 tsp / 5 gallons.


----------



## Rooner

crazyklown89 said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> 
> are flower horns considered larger cichlids if so i wold like all the info on them
> 
> tank size
> tank mates if any
> water conditions
> 
> the ususal sh*t i guess
> 
> i might be gettin one soon and want to do all my homework on them first
> 
> 
> 
> Nah theyre regular size CA cichlids...
> 75g if you have a male, 50g if you have a female.
> Pim catfish and bichirs and blood parrots are the only ones. Also you could try a mate for the fish as well...
> Flowerhorns are very hardy fish. Keep the pH between 7.0-7.8...
> 
> Ok mr freez join up at www.flowerhornusa.com
> 
> There gradually you will learn everything there is about flowerhorns...
> 
> http://www.flowerhornxport.com/standard.htm
> 
> That is a link to tell you what too look for in a quality flowerhorn. The picture is of a ZZ type...
Click to expand...

I disagree on what you can keep with flowerhorns. It definately depends on the individual fish because my flowerhorn will kill (or die trying) any fish I put in the tank regardless of size.


----------



## acestro

Yup. The one FH that I own is NUTZ! But others aren't.

Let me point out the possibility of rubbermaid or other hard black plastic stock (cattle) tanks that you can find in feed and seed stores....


----------



## AKSkirmish

Jesus this topic is sad people-started in 2004 and this is all that has been added-Let me know if you would like n e of my experiences with ne of my big boys ace-if so-what info would you like on what species i have sir!!!!!


----------



## acestro

Anyone is free to add anything. Although this topic bridges two forums...


----------



## scent troll

lol well this is an example of how pople ignore old forums. but i do have lots to add, but ill save it for the posts in the boards unless this section gets bumpin again. the cichlid/freshwater forums are seldom busy these days so i dont think anyones going to refrence anything pre posted. or maybe thats what theyre all doing and would explain the low traffic...hmmm lol
well, nice post!


----------



## Alex 22

good info guys


----------

